
Neural Machine Translation: Breaking the Performance Plateau [pdf] - based2
http://www.meta-net.eu/events/meta-forum-2016/slides/09_sennrich.pdf
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/4uac4e/sli...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/4uac4e/slides_neural_machine_translation_breaking_the/)

